# Boot tread too wide my bindings.



## Surftech88 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Boot tread too wide for my bindings.*

Hey all, 

I have run into a problem. I have 2010 Thirty-Two Lashed and the treads are about 1/2" too wide for the front of the Union Contact Pro baseplate. The boots are 10.5 and the bindings are L/XL. 










I'm not really in any position to buy new boots so, I'm thinking of shaving off the aggressive treads on the sides as you can see in the picture. 

What do you guys think? Anyone else have this problem? 

Any input would be great! 
Thanks, 
Myles


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A half inch is a lot...

But if you can shave things down and not get into the sole of the boot and just take of the lugs, why not...

It will just mess up your traction when walking a bit

But if you can't swap these boots and this is your only option, what's to lose?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bust out that dremel and go to town we used to do that back in the day with old DC boots.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

The thread on those does look wide as FUUUUuu... can you get the 1/2 inch wihtout going into the sole?


----------



## Surftech88 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought the bindings and didn't think I'd run into this issue. Guess I never realized how massive the treads were. I could swap the bindings but realistically I want to upgrade the boots next season anyway. Not sure if I'd run into the sole, I was planning on shaving 1/4" off both sides and on an angle basically just where the lugs jut out. Is there a certain blade I should use so I don't shred the crap out of the STI evolution foam?


----------



## RecreationalSender (Jan 12, 2021)

Uhh


----------



## RecreationalSender (Jan 12, 2021)

Surftech88 said:


> *Boot tread too wide for my bindings.*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> ...


Hey Myles. I’m having the same problem with the Union Pros. Not sure if unions run narrow but I use DC boots which seem wider than normal. Honestly recommend getting boots rather than shaving the boots


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

RecreationalSender said:


> Hey Myles. I’m having the same problem with the Union Pros. Not sure if unions run narrow but I use DC boots which seem wider than normal. Honestly recommend getting boots rather than shaving the boots


Hello, welcome to the forum! We usually don't reply to threads that are more than a couple of years old. Many of the posters from back then aren't around anymore. You're resurrecting this thread from the graveyard. I don't want to discourage you though, jump on in there!

I'd recommend finding a boot that fits your foot really well and sticking with that. I'd prioritize boots over bindings any day because it's difficult to find a good bootfit. If my boot doesn't fit the binding, it's time for a different binding or some modifications.


----------

